# the stud buck



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lets hear it for the boys.Share your pics and the reasons for using a particular stud buck,arguably the most important animal in your stud.My broken buck,chosen for his size,strength and good colour and not for his markings at all which are only average.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

My main buck has been a broken champagne I use him because he has the best size and nicest tail plus a good temperament. However he is poorly marked and is hiding some interesting genes (gotten some hairless and caraculs out of him)


----------

